# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा >  मिट्टी चिकित्सा

## ravi chacha

> *उपयोगी मिट्टीः*


* 
*मिट्टी चिकित्सा के लिए उपयोग में लाई जाने वाली मिट्टी भुरभुरी, कंकड़ बिना की, साफ एवं निर्मल होनी चाहिए। जहाँ मलमूत्र का त्याग होता हो वहाँ की मिट्टी न लें। नदी किनारे की एवं काली मिट्टी अच्छी मानी जाती है। चींटी की बाँबी की मिट्टी इस मिट्टी चिकित्सा के योग्य होती है।
यदि इस प्रकार की उत्तम मिट्टी न मिल सके तो फिर खाद बिना की शुद्ध मिट्टी को लिया जा सकता है। मिट्टी को अच्छी तरह पीसकर बारीक छलनी से छान लें और उपयोग में लेने से 12 घण्टे पूर्व मिट्टी के बर्तन में भीगो दें।
मिट्टी को भिगोते समय मिट्टी के बर्तन में पानी लेकर पानी पर धीरे-धीरे भुरभुरायें। सब मिट्टी एक साथ डाल देने से वह गट्ठा हो जाती है और पानी के साथ एकरस नहीं हो पाती। मिट्टी के प्रकार के अनुसार पानी की मात्रा लें। सामान्यतया रोटी के आटे से थोड़ी ढीली मिट्टी रखें ताकि उसे कपड़े की पट्टी पर अच्छी तरह से लगाया जा सके।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *मिट्टी की पट्टी*





> पट्टी बनाने के लिए नर्म, पतला, छिद्रयुक्त एवं एकदम स्वच्छ कपड़ा उपयोग में लेना चाहिए। एकदम पुराना वस्त्र इस रूप में उपयोगी होता है। ऐसे कपड़ों को लकड़ी के चिकने तख्त अथवा पटे पर बिछाकर उसके बीच में मिट्टी रखें। तत्पश्चात् कपड़े के चारों छोर को एक के बाद एक ऊपर की ओर मोड़कर हथेली एवं उँगलियों से दबाकर पट्टी तैयार करें। इससे ऊपरी भाग की मिट्टी ढँक जायेगी। कपड़े के नीचे की ओर केवल एक ही तह रहेगी। इस एक तहवाले सिरे को शरीर पर रखें। सामान्य रूप से पट्टी आधा इंच मोटी होनी चाहिए किन्तु यदि दुर्बल रोगी के कोमल अंगों पर पट्टी रखनी हो तो उस वक्त पट्टी की मोटाई घटाकर पाव इंच या एक तिहाई इंच की जा सकती है। पट्टी की लंबाई एवं चौड़ाई का आधार, उसे शरीर के किस भाग पर रखना है इस पर निर्भर करता है।





> मिट्टी शरीर के रोमछिद्रों द्वारा शरीर का कचरा खींच लेती है। अतः एक बार उपयोग में ली गयी पट्टी का दूसरी बार उपयोग करना हानिकारक है। अतः रोज ताजी एवं ठण्डी मिट्टी का ही उपयोग करें। एक बार उपयोग में ली गई मिट्टी को अच्छी तरह धूप एवं बारिश लगने पर उसका कचरा धुल जाता है। उसके बाद उसे पीस और छानकर दूसरी बार उपयोग में लाया जा सकता है। पट्टी के कपड़े को भी हर बार अच्छी तरह से धोकर धूप में सुखा लेना चाहिए।


...................

----------


## ravi chacha

> पट्टी रखने की विधि





> सामान्यतया मिट्टी की पट्टी आधे से एक घण्टे तक रखने चाहिए। शरीर की गर्मी के कारण मिट्टी गरम हो जाये तो पट्टी उठा लें। यदि पट्टी रखना जारी रखना हो तो आधे से एक घण्टे के अंतर में पट्टी बदलते रहना चाहिए। मिट्टी की पट्टी रखने पर प्रारम्भ में रोगी को थोड़ी ठण्डी लगती है किन्तु बाद में भी ठण्डी लगती रहे और रोगी को अच्छा न लगे तो पट्टी उठा लेना चाहिए अन्यथा अधिक ठण्ड की वजह से पट्टीवाले अंग का रुधिराभिसरण बंद होकर वह अंग सुन्न हो जाता है।


..............

----------


## ravi chacha

> मिट्टी की पट्टी से लाभः


मिट्टी की पट्टी रखने से उसके संपर्क में आनेवाली त्वचा संकुचित होती है जिससे ऊपरी सतह का अधिक रक्त भीतरी भाग में पहुँचकर वहाँ के कोषों को शुद्ध करता है एवं पोषण देता है। भीतरी भाग में जमे हुए रक्त (कन्जेक्शन) को अलग करने में, सूजन एवं दर्द को दूर करने में एवं जख्मों को भरने में मिट्टी की पट्टी का प्रयोग लाभदायक है।





> शरीर के भिन्न-भिन्न भागों पर मिट्टी चिकित्सा
> 
> 
> सिर पर ठण्डी मिट्टी का प्रयोगः


सामान्यतया ललाट पर 3 इंच चौड़ी एवं 6 इंच लम्बी पट्टी का प्रयोग किया जाता है। इस पट्टी के दोनों छोर ललाट के दोनों ओर कान तक पहुँचने चाहिए। पट्टी की चौड़ाई 5 इंच रखें तो आँखें भी ढँक जायेंगी। सिर पर (ललाट पर) सीधे भी मिट्टी का लेप किया जा सकता है। भोजन अथवा स्नान के कम से कम एक घण्टे बाद ही मिट्टी-प्रयोग करें।


अनिद्रा, चक्कर, सिरदर्द, नकसीर, हाई बी.पी., मेनिनजाइटिस, बाल झड़ने अथवा बालों में रूसी होने आदि रोगों में सिर पर मिट्टी की पट्टी रखना लाभदायक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *आँख पर मिट्टी की पट्टी*


आँख आने पर, सूजन एवं दर्द होने पर, चश्मे के नम्बर उतारने में आँख पर मिट्टी की पट्टी रखना लाभदायक है।
आँख पर रखी हुई पट्टी सामान्यतया 20 से 30 मिनट में गर्म हो जाती है। गर्म होने पर पट्टी बदल दें। आँख आने के रोग में पट्टी को थोड़े-थोड़े समय के अंतर पर बदलते रहें।



> *पेट पर मिट्टी की पट्टी*


पेट के लगभग समस्त रोगों (पाचनक्रिया से संबंधित) में पेट पर मिट्टी की पट्टी या सीधी मिट्टी रखने का प्रयोग किया जाता है। अधिकांशतः पेड़ू पर ही पट्टी रखी जाती है।
कब्जियत, गैस, अल्सर, सूजन आदि रोगों में यह लाभदायक प्रयोग है।
खाली पेट पट्टी रखना अधिक लाभदायक है अन्यथा भोजन के दो घण्टे बाद रखें। सामान्यतया आधे से एक घण्टे तक पट्टी रखना उचित होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

> *मलद्वार (गुदा) पर मिट्टी चिकित्सा*


सादे अथवा बवासीर, आँव, भगंदर आदि रोग में गुदा में जलन एवं फुन्सी होने पर तथा कमजोरी के कारण गुदा के बाहर निकल आने पर ठण्डी मिट्टी की पट्टी का प्रयोग हितकर है।



> *त्वचा के रोग पर मिट्टी चिकित्सा*


दाद-खाज-खुजली, फुन्सी आदि त्वचा के रोगों में मिट्टी का प्रयोग निःशंक होकर किया जा सकता है। 15 से 30 मिनट तक सर्वांग सूर्यस्नान लेने के बाद पूरे शरीर पर मिट्टी लगा दे और पुनः सूर्यस्नान करें। ठण्डी की वजह से पूरे शरीर पर मिट्टी लगाना संभव न हो तो रोग से प्रभावित अंग पर ही लगायें। धूप की वजह से 40-50 मिनट में मिट्टी सूख जायेगी। सूख जाने पर ठण्डे पानी से धो लें। तत्पश्चात् त्वचा को साफ करने के लिए नींबू के रस से समस्त भागों की मालिश करके फिर नारियल का तेल लगाकर स्नान कर लें। ऐसा करने से नींबू के कारण होती जलन एवं रूखापन दूर हो जाता है।
कोढ़ एवं रक्तपित्त में भी मिट्टी-प्रयोग लाभदायक है किन्तु उसमें मिट्टी लगाकर धूप में न बैठकर छाया में बैठना चाहिए एवं मिट्टी के थोड़ा सूखने पर (आधे-एक घण्टे में) पानी से स्नान कर लेना चाहिए।
कमजोर रोगी यदि छाया सहन न कर सके तो कम धूप में बैठे।
फोड़े-फुन्सी या घाव होने पर पहले उसे नीम के ठण्डे काढ़े से धोकर फिर उस पर मिट्टी की पट्टी रखने से लाभ होता है।

----------


## jeet6162

मित्र
बहुत ही अच्छी ओर सटिक जानकारी दी है आपने 
दिल से :salut:

----------


## suraj01

ye to nyi jankari hi

----------


## rksupoo

ha ye nai jankari he ..lekin gawn wale to mitti ka paryog krte rhte he to kya use koi bimari nhi hoti he?

----------


## Aeolian

बेशक बढ़िया जानकारी है . 

लेकिन सूत्र बंद क्यों है चाचा जी . कृपया आगे बढ़ाएं .

----------

